

How Much House You Can Buy, In 385 U.S. Cities - ghouse
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/06/24/323974597/how-much-house-you-can-buy-in-385-u-s-cities

======
Nzen
tl;dr Let's consider price/income in addition to comparing historical prices
or to contemporary cities. Houses generally cost 1-2 years salary. Nice places
to live are expensive if they are hard to build on. There's an interactive
graph with selectable cities, 1990-2014.

